# cannot mount fat removable media via device notifier



## fluca1978 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello,
I'm using 9 beta 3 and I've got a problem with the usage of a USB key (fat32 filesystem): when I plug the key into the computer the device notifier pops up showing the key, but then I'm not able to mount it and the error that the device notifier reports is:


```
org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount_msdosfs: C: No such file or directory
```

Anyway, if I mount it from the command line it works:


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /media/
```

Just as a sidenote, this is the dmesg section related to the key plug-in:


```
mass0: <SMI Corporation USB DISK, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 3> on usbus7
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:4:0:-1: Attached to scbus4
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB Flash Disk 1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3824MB (7831552 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 487C)
```

Any idea?


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 28, 2011)

I suspect the error has something to do with the samba locale, but I don't know where to search for it in the hal subsystem.
Any idea?


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there a way to get hal configuration to see which command line is executed when the system tries to mount the device?


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 9, 2011)

At the time I solved exporting the LANG variable in /etc/profile setting it to something different to "C" and now it works.


----------

